# My first shots with Macro



## johnh2005 (May 31, 2011)

Well, I was all excited about my photos...  Until I came here and started seeing all of the AMAZING shots people were getting.  Wow, I feel so underwhelmed with mine.   Oh well.  I can only get better.  I hope.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Anyways.  This was taken with my only camera/lens combo.  It is a T3i 18-55 kit camera.  I plan on expanding my collection as my skills start to grow and my wallet can stand it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2011)

Technically, that is a close up.

Is it the flower of the "sensitive plant"?

Google "elements of composition", "rule of thirds", and get the book "learning to see creatively".

Watch your backgrounds for distracting things, isolate your subject and fill the frame. Remember to take pictures with your camera turned sideways too.
If ounwant to play a bit in the macro range, you can pick up a set of magnifying diopters that go on like a filter, for $20-$5o. Quality isn't superb, but for a few bucks you can have some great macro fun!


----------



## johnh2005 (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for the fast reply Bitter.

I am not sure what the difference between a macro and a "close up" is.  This flower was only about the size of my thumb nail and I was as close to it as I could be and still get the camera to focus.  I am just learning so not sure what the difference is between Macro and Close Up.

I am not sure what kind of flower it is.  I was working at the Airport and this little crazy looking flower was right next to where I set up my GPS.  I had a couple of minutes so I pulled out the camera and took a couple of "snap shots"  I really did not have a lot to work with (with my eyes at least, I am sure a real photographer could have done MUCH better.)   

I tried some shots with the sun to my back and a couple with it back lighting the flower.  The first sot I showed here has a flower between the camera and the shot as well as the bright green leg of the GPS in the background.  I thought that was interesting.  The other two shots show my work truck in the background.  I know I have a lot to learn and I will definitely look into getting that book you recommend.   I have seen the "rule of thirds" and I just did not have time to set up the shots and I figured I could just crop it to a more interesting image later.  (shame on me I know!  lol)  I will definitely take the time to get it right in front of the lens rather than in front of the computer next time.  

I will definitely look into getting some diopters when I get a chance.  Isn't there also something else that goes between the body and lens?  Or is that more for telephoto/long distance shooting?

Anyway I did a couple of crops and these are two I liked.  Of one of the above photos.











Would anyone suggest any other good crops for these?  Also, am I allowed to link to a site where the full size photos can be viewed/downloaded if anyone wants to?  Or is that against some forum rules or something?  Again, thank you for looking and commenting.  Everything is appreciated.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2011)

Oh yeah! You could also get some extension tubes for not much money, and the $100 50mm 1.8 lens.

This last image is so much better. You are really showing us what is interesting with this flower, the squiggly stamens. See! you don't have to show the entire subject all the time. This shot would benefit from more DoF (smaller aperture), and tac sharp focus.

True macro is 1:1 magnification, meaning the image of the subject projected onto the sensor is life size.

Sure, you can link to your original file.

As far as backgrounds, look at the last two images in your first post. I assume the round blueish shape right behind the flower is your rims? It echoes the shape o the flower and pulls us away from the subject. In the first image, the sky is white, which attracts our eyes, and the horizon cuts the flower in half.

Angling down might have given you an all green background, or you could maybe get real low and shoot up and fill the background with teh white sky.each would give a different feel to the image. In the beginning, with shots like this, pay attention and try for solid color, shapeless backgrounds. As you learn elements of composition, you can start looking for backgrounds that add to the image. It will come in time. :thumbup:


Oh yeah...lights advance, darks recede (visually)


----------



## johnh2005 (May 31, 2011)

Canon Macro - Imgur

Not sure if that is going to work.  It is getting late and I am tired :meh:

It sure does!  In the upper tabs on the right side just click click image options then view full resolution.

I have noticed that is seems VERY hard for me to get a picture in tack sharp focus.  I am sure it is just me, but could it possible be a flaw in the camera/lens that I should maybe have someone look into?  Again, thanks for the comments :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2011)

That kit lens is sharper around f/8 and it tends to be soft zoomed all the way. Find some reviews like from dppreview (can't remember the site exactly), and learn it's strengths and shortcomings. 
http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/canon_18-55_3p5-5p6_is_c16/

Future purchase...the $500 100mm 2.8 is a really nice lens for it's price. It's good for macro, and portraiture.


----------

